# This is what a #3 looks like on the ears



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

And I LOVE IT! Also, growing out her footsies to adorable teddy feet.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Ooo, I wanna pet those ears. Bet they feel great!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

They're soft and velvety and they smell like strawberry baby powder! (Natures Specialties Berry Gentle mmmm)


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_They look so soft and plush and suit him nicely!_


----------



## TrinaBoo (Apr 3, 2012)

She is so gorgeous! Don't get me wrong, I LOVE big ears but this looks amazing too!


----------



## Laceypoo (Aug 23, 2011)

Love it, love it, love the #3 on the ears!


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

I loveeeeeeee shaved ears! I keep Atticus' shaved with a #5 and love them!

She looks great with shorter ears.


----------



## KidWhisperer (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks for posting this. I just bought some new blades to try, but wasn't sure what the "finished product" would look like. The ears look plush!


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

She's gorgeous! I love shaved ears on Maddy too, it suits her sassy personality. Indy has great big fluffy ears but I sure do notice that shaved ears are easier for summertime living! No burrs, weeds or food stick to them.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I love that length on the ears! Fuzzy enough to be soft, but without all the brushing needed! Looks terrific!


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Ooooh, she looks great!! I love that length, it looks so cuddly and cute & almost puppy-ish. I need to see how Desmond looks in this  Maybe my family will finally "let" me shave his ears again!!


----------

